# Fuerza Aerea Salvadoreña, Twin engine prop plane



## Jacob Ben Avraham (Aug 25, 2016)

This is the plane they took me up in to watch the paratroopers jump from 10,000 feet, great experience,  I served as volunteer chaplain for the Armed Forces for a week and a half, the Air Force was my last duty station.


----------



## ACS64 (Jan 16, 2018)

Jacob Ben Avraham said:


> This is the plane they took me up in to watch the paratroopers jump from 10,000 feet, great experience,  I served as volunteer chaplain for the Armed Forces for a week and a half, the Air Force was my last duty station.View attachment 126605


Ah Ha, answer to my speculation in your other thread.  The aircraft is a Basler BT67 which is a turboprop conversion of the venerable DC3.  Here's a photo (likely the same plane) from the mfr. web sight.


----------

